# Newark winter 2009?



## fatch0 (Mar 22, 2009)

Im wondering if there will be a newark competition any time soon. I want to go to a competition and this one seems to be the closest.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 22, 2009)

I think there will probably be one over the summer, but nothing is planned yet.


----------



## cubeman34 (Mar 22, 2009)

Are you from NJ?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm from New Jersey and I'm also waiting for a competition.

Unfortunately, my parents hate Newark and don't even want to get near it, so Newark is out of the picture for me .


----------



## Kian (Mar 22, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> I'm from New Jersey and I'm also waiting for a competition.
> 
> Unfortunately, my parents hate Newark and don't even want to get near it, so Newark is out of the picture for me .



The Newark Opens have been held in a very nice section of Newark. They're located right by Rutgers -Newark and it's a very safe area. You can take public transportation right to about 2 blocks from there.

Not sure if that makes any difference at all but it is not a bad section of Newark. I do understand their concerns, though.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 22, 2009)

I already explained that to them and they didn't care.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Bob (Mar 22, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I'm sure there will probably be one over the summer, but nothing is planned yet.



What makes you so sure? I hadn't planned on hosting one over the summer in Newark. That reminds me, I need to call Liberty Science Center. Would people go if I held a competition there? (lsc.org).


----------



## Kian (Mar 22, 2009)

Bob said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there will probably be one over the summer, but nothing is planned yet.
> ...



That would be an awesome location, Bob. I would love to attend a tourney there.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 22, 2009)

Bob said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure there will *probably* be one over the summer, but nothing is planned yet.
> ...



I wasn't so sure, I was just guessing, but trying to look more informed 

I'd go too.


----------



## Bob (Mar 22, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Contradiction city!


----------



## jcuber (Mar 22, 2009)

I thought we were talking about newark!


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 22, 2009)

You have it in the newark library?

Why not have it in rutgers somewhere. I would definetly attend if it was there.


----------



## Bob (Mar 22, 2009)

fatch0 said:


> You have it in the newark library?
> 
> Why not have it in rutgers somewhere. I would definetly attend if it was there.



Since graduating, I no longer have any connection with Rutgers, so I cannot offset the enormous cost of renting their facilities.


----------



## Kian (Mar 22, 2009)

fatch0 said:


> You have it in the newark library?
> 
> Why not have it in rutgers somewhere. I would definetly attend if it was there.



It's right next to the Rutgers-Newark Campus.


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 22, 2009)

You should really think about having a summer tournament in central jersey.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 22, 2009)

Bob said:


> That reminds me, I need to call Liberty Science Center. Would people go if I held a competition there? (lsc.org).



I remember Tyson saying that he hated LSC for some reason. Perhaps it was because they wanted LOADS of money for a space :/


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 22, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > That reminds me, I need to call Liberty Science Center. Would people go if I held a competition there? (lsc.org).
> ...



"Liberty Science Center is an interactive science museum and learning center located in Liberty State Park in Jersey City, New Jersey."-Wikipedia

So we are not talking about Newark, but it can be a competition is LSC if you have enough room or space for the tournament, and have a place for the tourament.ex:Lunch room


----------



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2009)

fatch0 said:


> You should really think about having a summer tournament in central jersey.



I'm sure if you organize something, Bob might be able to come and delegate. Just work with him and make sure he's able to come before you secure your venue.


----------



## shoot1510 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bryan said:


> fatch0 said:
> 
> 
> > You should really think about having a summer tournament in central jersey.
> ...



Duh! I'm 12, how can I help him. And you know I can't drive a car.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 22, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > That reminds me, I need to call Liberty Science Center. Would people go if I held a competition there? (lsc.org).
> ...



I agree; LSC would be amazing for a competition, but infuriatingly expensive.

BTW I live less than a mile away from the geographical center of New Jersey (40°08′23.1″N 74°22′34.5″W) so I can help if anyone ever wants a competition in central NJ. It's mostly suburbs here, so I can't think of a potential venue from the top of my head.

I don't see why we should have a competition in central Jersey because it would be quite a distance away from major airports.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 22, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> BTW I live less than a mile away from the geographical center of New Jersey (40°08′23.1″N 74°22′34.5″W) so I can help if anyone ever wants a competition in central NJ. It's mostly suburbs here, so I can't think of a potential venue from the top of my head.



Yeah, I'm originally from Morganville (Marlboro), and I don't see any reason to have a comp there, unless you could do a thing with Great Adventure.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 22, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > BTW I live less than a mile away from the geographical center of New Jersey (40°08′23.1″N 74°22′34.5″W) so I can help if anyone ever wants a competition in central NJ. It's mostly suburbs here, so I can't think of a potential venue from the top of my head.
> ...



RIGHT! I can't see how I forgot Six Flags Great Adventure. 

I have no idea why anyone would want a competition here, but if anyone is interested, I'll be willing to help a bit.


----------



## Kian (Mar 22, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Chuberchuckee said:
> ...



well when bob was at rutgers a number of people went there. the central jersey area is about halfway from the philly and nyc area, it really isn't a bad place at all for competitions. i live in east brunswick and my brother still goes to rutgers, if there is interest in something around here i could certainly help.


----------



## BillB (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd go. 

Bill


----------



## Bob (Mar 23, 2009)

Kian said:


> well when bob was at rutgers a number of people went there. the central jersey area is about halfway from the philly and nyc area, it really isn't a bad place at all for competitions. i live in east brunswick and my brother still goes to rutgers, if there is interest in something around here i could certainly help.



If you can secure something at Rutgers, I could help out, but I don't have any plans for organizing anything in central Jersey at this time.


----------

